# OEM quality tailored car mats?



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

A client has asked me to source him some custom, tailored floor mats for his Volvo C70 ('99 - '06 model) in dark blue with beige edging, and ideally with the C70 logo on at least the drivers mat.

I did a quick search on here but didn't really find anything all that satisfactory other than mrcarmats which seem to get a bad review on here now?

Got a budget of ~£75 to spend, but can always be less :lol:

Need to be quite decent pile like a standard Volvo mat.

Any links and even pics would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been searching high and low for RUBBER Land Cruiser 150 series mats - and just can't find them in the UK.....


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Right, a bit more googling has bought up quite a good looking site:

http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk

Anybody used them before? If anybody knows of somewhere I can get the actual C70 logo embroidered on, and kept within budget, that'd be great!

Cheers


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Refined Detail said:


> A client has asked me to source him some custom, tailored floor mats for his Volvo C70 ('99 - '06 model) in dark blue with beige edging, and ideally with the C70 logo on at least the drivers mat.
> 
> I did a quick search on here but didn't really find anything all that satisfactory other than *mrcarmats* which seem to get a bad review on here now?
> 
> ...


Avoid like the plague :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you not buy the mats and then approach an embroidery place?
I believe you could take the logo, and they can then digitise it (and turn it into 'threads' for stitching). This would involve a set up cost (varies, quick google search found one for £20). Then you would pay per 'logo' embroidered (£5? Don't quote me on that)
Not sure about the legalities involved, but not sure if any 'official' ones would be out there.



Refined Detail said:


> Right, a bit more googling has bought up quite a good looking site:
> 
> http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

I used Mrcarmats.com for mine, don't get me wrong very good quality mats with a thick pile. Their is horror stories about them due to the customer service, from what I experienced things are better as i received mine and they did not fit and they where baffled why as their for a Corsa D, They replaces them completely free of charge and collected them from free. Its up to you though.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried Volvo, IIRC there not too expensive. I looked into replacing mine on my C70, but I got a used set cheap insted.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*logo car mats*

cyber spares Ltd ........they do logos to order.......quality unknown though...
Worth a try for nothing


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Avoid like the plague :thumb:


x2 - Terrible customer service.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Blockwax said:


> cyber spares Ltd ........they do logos to order.......quality unknown though...
> Worth a try for nothing


Im sure it was CyberSpares where I got my 2nd set from. I ordered the most expensive ones and wasnt all that impressed, I think the slightly cheaper ones look better in the picture on their website and they're £10 cheaper.

The pile on the most expensive ones is just too thick, it looks like roughly cut carpet around the edges IMO.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if this is any help?
http://www.projectpuma.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=10433


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your input chaps, much appreciated.



Rust.Bucket said:


> Could you not buy the mats and then approach an embroidery place?
> I believe you could take the logo, and they can then digitise it (and turn it into 'threads' for stitching). This would involve a set up cost (varies, quick google search found one for £20). Then you would pay per 'logo' embroidered (£5? Don't quote me on that)
> Not sure about the legalities involved, but not sure if any 'official' ones would be out there.


This is a possibility I'm toying with, but if I'm honest, don't want to get too 'involved' and take up precious time - I'm doing it as a favour for a client who isn't too up with using the internet, I'm not going to be making any money out of it. I guess he could always sort the stitching afterwards though.



Ross1308 said:


> I used Mrcarmats.com for mine, don't get me wrong very good quality mats with a thick pile. Their is horror stories about them due to the customer service, from what I experienced things are better as i received mine and they did not fit and they where baffled why as their for a Corsa D, They replaces them completely free of charge and collected them from free. Its up to you though.


The thread on here was what concerned me, as up until then they were high up my list of candidates to order from!



Flair said:


> Have you tried Volvo, IIRC there not too expensive. I looked into replacing mine on my C70, but I got a used set cheap insted.


I would have gone straight to Volvo if he wanted normal ones, but he wants dark blue with beige piping - blue being the colour of the car, and beige being the leather. It's got standard beige ones at present.



Blockwax said:


> cyber spares Ltd ........they do logos to order.......quality unknown though...
> Worth a try for nothing


Thanks, will take a look now.



Koshka said:


> Not sure if this is any help?
> http://www.projectpuma.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=10433


Thanks, any chance you could get a copy of that opening couple of images in Midnight Blue please? - that's the colour I'm looking to order!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think you have to be signed in for them to show, I could save them and email to you if you want to pm your email addy?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

PM sent matey


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah Cyber Spares is where I buy all my mats, don't get the highest quality though, it is not worth it.

Only problem is they can take 2 weeks to arrive. Infact I ordered some on the 31st Jan and are still not here yet, no responses to my e-mails and noone to answer the phone. 

Never had any problems before though, and I am sure they will be here soon!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Glen.MJeeSe said:


> Yeah Cyber Spares is where I buy all my mats, don't get the highest quality though, it is not worth it.
> 
> Only problem is they can take 2 weeks to arrive. Infact I ordered some on the 31st Jan and are still not here yet, no responses to my e-mails and noone to answer the phone.
> 
> Never had any problems before though, and I am sure they will be here soon!


Mine arrived in about 10days just before xmas I think. However im not exactly a long way away from them :lol:


----------



## TechNick (Aug 28, 2010)

I've used mycarmats.co.uk for a couple of my cars in the past.
Decent quality and decent price (and very quick turnaround too).

They've included logos as well in the past, along with forum discounts (e.g. see this Audi RS thread) :thumb:

Edit:
Probably should add that I don't have any connection to them, other than being a previous customer of theirs! ...thought I should mention that due to my low post count! :lol: ...been loitering for quite a few months!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I feel I must disagree with the above post - I recently bought mats from the above and whilst the quality was so-so, the delivery time was way beyond that quoted and their customer service was terrible. They ignored six e-mails I sent to them and similarly did not answer messages left on their phone system - they simply don't answer their phone. 

I would not buy from them again.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't buy from mycarmats whatever you do. Obnoxious.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We do them and we turn them around in less than a week and the quality is plenty good enough for all my Ferrari concours pals. Price is £99, including any logo you want, heel pads, rears too, binding colour of your choice.
They are OEM quality, or better - I have had a set in my own car (shown, the blue Turbo ones) for 5 years now.
Please see: http://www.morethanpolish.com/custom-car-mats.asp

Oh, and we're really nice people too who appreciate your business !


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies chaps, much appreciated.

Typically I ended up ordering from Simply Car Mats last night as I'd been mulling over it for long enough so had to bite the bullet. I'll post up some photos when they arrive.


----------



## zak20vt (May 6, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Thanks for all the replies chaps, much appreciated.
> 
> Typically I ended up ordering from Simply Car Mats last night as I'd been mulling over it for long enough so had to bite the bullet. I'll post up some photos when they arrive.


Any update on these mats?

Thanks


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Oops, they're now in the clients car and I never did get any photos!  Sorry, have been flat out and this thread slipped my mind!

They were very good quality, I personally didn't like the fact the optional text was on a patch which was then stitched to the mat - looked a bit cheap imo.

Quality wise, they were pretty good, on par with the ones that TechNick ordered from the site in his post (which iirc were cheaper)


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

TechNick said:


> I've used mycarmats.co.uk for a couple of my cars in the past.
> Decent quality and decent price (and very quick turnaround too).
> 
> They've included logos as well in the past, along with forum discounts (e.g. see this Audi RS thread) :thumb:
> ...


Totally disagree with the above view. My experience of mr carmats was deplorable. It took over two weeks not the "48 hrs" for delivery. The quality, in my opinion, was [email protected] considering I paid extra for what I thought was premium quality carpet. No answer to phone calls or numerous E-mails.

Would have been able to get three sets off fleabay for the price !!!

AVOID AT ALL COSTS.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm after new mats, Has Mr Carmats Improved or is there better out there?

G


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My experience with MrCarMats was a nightmare.


----------



## RyanSpencer (Apr 27, 2013)

Concours, seven kings, ilford! Google it.


----------

